#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >     Natural-Gas  3

## Esam

**  Natural Gas Properties* :

                                          .

 *  Physical Properties*:
                                               0.6-0.8                   5-15%                .*

**   Specific Gravity*:
           , *    ƴg*        28,97 (79%  - 21% )         :*

**  mole  fractions*   yi     i         :*

** _ MWi_ *       i    Nc                                      0.55 .           0.75      0.9     .*
**   Viscosity*:
*  Dynamic  Viscosity*     :*
1 cp = 6.72 x 10 -4 Ibm/ft----
**   Ʋg**   cp**   Kinamatic  Viscosity  Vg**   ρg * .. :*
Vg =   Ʋg /   ρg
*        .*
** Compressibility Factor*:
*  Z-factor* :               . :*

** *       :       *  pV = nzRT
**   PVT**  14.7  psia*       :*

**  V0**  V1*      14.7*   psia**  p1*  .*
* *   Gas Density*:
                            :*

**  m**   29**   R = 10.73 psia-ft3/mole - R
*      :*

**   Ibm/ft3 .

** *     :      .         :*
* 1. *   Purification*               .
 2.  :      :  -  - .
 3. *  Liquefaction*     .*
*           :  .          *   H2S*                        .* 
*   :
1. *   Methane* :         *   feedstock*         .


2.  *  Ethane* :                    .
3. *  Propane* :      45%               :
      47%   - 39%   - 8%   - 4%   - 2%  (    2005).
4.   -  *  Ethane  -  Propane  Mix*:             .
5.   *   Isobutane* :  42%              5%    (   
       )    12%        *   isomerization  plants**   n-butane**  isobutane* .  
          "*MTBE* "*Methyl * T*ertiary * B*utyl * E*ther *         .
6. - *   n-Butane* :       63%         31%           
            .
7.   *   Natural  Gas  Liquids NGL* :            .
8.  *   Natural  Gasoline* :                 
* NGL*                      .
9. *   Sulfur* :         15        85%       *  H2S* 
   .              .*
*:
1.*    Fundamentals  of Natural   Gas   Processing*.
*See More:    Natural-Gas  3

----------

